# Bud harvest



## desertgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Can you harvest just the buds and if you do will it grow more


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

No....


----------



## desertgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks ok can you harvest only part of the plant like the top and let the rest grow more


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes you can, although Ive never done it myself ?  Im sure it is stressful 
to the plant, but ive heard of people doing it !


----------



## desertgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks i havn't had anything for months i have been so patient but i would really like to get some on the way to curing i'm pretty sure the tops are ready :smoke1:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 28, 2009)

If you only take 1/3rd off the plant, stress is minimal. Take the most mature top buds off, leaving stalks and leaves alone if possible. The lower buds will continue to finish. It is done all the time outdoors.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

Do you have a microscope or jewlers loop to see your tric's ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> If you only take 1/3rd off the plant, stress is minimal. Take the most mature top buds off, leaving stalks and leaves alone if possible. The lower buds will continue to finish. It is done all the time outdoors.


 

Also  done  a lot  indoors


I  do  just  as  Bennyhere  states...Take  almost  half  the  tops  and  then  another  week  take  rest..Good luck..


take  care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Do you have a microscope or jewlers loop to see your tric's ?


 


:yeahthat:


thats  the only  way  to really  tell  when they  ready:48:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> 
> thats the only way to really tell when they ready:48:


 
Hey *4u.. *I kinda feel like we are talking to ourselves all the sudden   here bro.. we need more of this  :48:


----------



## desertgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks everybody yes i do have a jewlers eye glass they look good the pistals are turning orangish brown and the other stuff (cant spell it lol) is starting to go from clear to foggy he he he :giggle:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

desertgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody yes i do have a jewlers eye glass they look good the pistals are turning orangish brown and the other stuff (cant spell it lol) is starting to go from clear to foggy he he he :giggle:


 
Hey sweetie, if they are cloudy give em a lil longer... until they have turned amber    you will be glad you did


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

desertgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody yes i do have a jewlers eye glass they look good the pistals are turning orangish brown and the other stuff (cant spell it lol) is starting to go from clear to foggy he he he :giggle:


 

heloo  friend...and  just  what  desert  are  we  from...Im in  the  Big  City  of  Seattle   and  Im  with  chris...lett  them  go  another  week..lets  get  to  some  Amber  color..and  no  clear...if  ya  need  a  sneaky :giggle:   take  a  clip  from  the  lower  section...How  about  posting  some  Porn of  this  Beauty?   Ya  got  chris  and I all excited:hubba: 


oh  chris..here  :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Hey sweetie,


 



 



Im  a  tell  you  wifey  now  *chris*..:spit:   okay ..I  wont  but  Ill  be  looking for  that  payoff  in  my  mail box


Im  a  hit  my  bong  now


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im a tell you wifey now *chris*..:spit: okay ..I wont but Ill be looking for that payoff in my mail box
> 
> 
> Im a hit my bong now


 
:rofl: .......  ok , ok  man ..... I promise Ill mail it out today


----------



## desertgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Ha Ha :dancing: I love it You are so funny my camera is broke so no pixs thanks for the advise


----------

